
Woz raps on Apple for lower ideals, locked iPhone, less innovative UI  - nickb
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/29/woz-raps-on-apple-for-lower-ideals-locked-iphone-less-innovati/
======
far33d
I don't get it... Steve raises Apple from the dead, creates a whole new genre
of movies (3D animation) and continues to innovate. Woz quit while he was
ahead, shouts from the sidelines, and everyone listens to him?

I don't see HIM building anything.

~~~
pg
People listen to Woz because he's smart.

~~~
far33d
I'm just pointing out that being a critic is easy compared to being a builder.

~~~
abstractbill
Interesting choice of words, since Woz is famous for being an amazing builder,
and Jobs for being basically an excellent critic.

~~~
far33d
Well, Woz stopped building things a long time ago.

------
ajkates
Woz is always so critical, at least in part, because it helps consumers trust
the company. Having the second co-founder "on the side of the consumer" helps
to build that bond between the tech-savvy apple fanboys, and the company
itself. I don't mean to say that what he says isn't sincere, but rather, that
highlighting these things and making them public does wonders for the
company...and yes, he still cares for the well-being of Apple.

~~~
alaskamiller
Nowadays, the average Apple consumer doesn't even know who Steve Wozniac is.

~~~
andrewfong
They don't have to -- you just need the hardcore fans to. The fans, after all,
have a fair amount of power over the rest of public opinion.

